# New Lazy Red VT Betta



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hello, After loosing my betta Sparky, I decided to get another betta. I went to Pet Supplies Plus and their bettas were free because they were given to them as a gift because they just had their grand opening. My new betta is in a 5 gallon, heated and filtered. I changed the water current for the filter because it was pushing my betta around so I made my own Filter Baffle from a Thread on how to make your own filter baffle. It worked like a charm but, my betta is really lazy. Yesterday, I scared him by accident when I was installing the Baffle and he darted around the tank then went to the bottom breathing fast. He comes out and flares around the tank too but he has been on the bottom hiding lately. I haven't seen him swim yet today. He is showing no signs of sickness except for his clamped fins because he was in such as small cup when I bought him he couldn't even flare or spread out his fins. Also, How can I get him to get interested in eating? I bought him on Thursday and Today is Saturday. Is he still adjusting to his new tank? Also, the first time I feed him, he was in his cup and he ate the pellet but he spit it out later after I put him in the tank. He spit it out about 30 minutes after I gave it to him. I cleaned my tank really good with hot water and rinsing a lot after loosing my betta Sparky. So, What do you think is wrong with him? Is he sick? Is he stressed? Is he still getting used to the new tank?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I think he's just getting used to the new tank. I've found that some of my bettas love having company, it gives them something to do. I have a couple that would rather be by themselves so they have their own tank. If you wanted, you could divide your 5G and get another betta. Some people think that it's mean for them to flare at each other, but I just look at it as, well they flare anyways when they see their reflection. Some people put females on the other side to keep the males interested especially if the male is a tail bitter.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Does the tank have a bright light? My guy was completely FREAKED by the light in my tank when I first put him in. You could also try soaking the pellets in some water from his tank before you give them to him or try him on just a few flakes every day to get him going. Maybe he's not used to pellets.


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

vaygirl said:


> Does the tank have a bright light? My guy was completely FREAKED by the light in my tank when I first put him in. You could also try soaking the pellets in some water from his tank before you give them to him or try him on just a few flakes every day to get him going. Maybe he's not used to pellets.


Yes, It has a bright light. I will turn it off if it is freaking him out. When I put his food in, he doesn't seem to reallize that I did anything.


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> I think he's just getting used to the new tank. I've found that some of my bettas love having company, it gives them something to do. I have a couple that would rather be by themselves so they have their own tank. If you wanted, you could divide your 5G and get another betta. Some people think that it's mean for them to flare at each other, but I just look at it as, well they flare anyways when they see their reflection. Some people put females on the other side to keep the males interested especially if the male is a tail bitter.


Thanks and I hope he gets used to it soon. I don't think I want to divide my 5 gallon. I'd rather have a non divided 5 gallon with 1 betta.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sure he'll be ok after a few days.


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I'm sure he'll be ok after a few days.


What do you mean for a few days? Is he going to be better and is he still adjusting to his tank?


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

He should be fine in a few days as long as all what you posted is true, also maybe you should have your water tested? Maybe its to hard?


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

AlexXx said:


> He should be fine in a few days as long as all what you posted is true, also maybe you should have your water tested? Maybe its to hard?


Thanks and it is all true. Also, I bought some Chemical Stuff that adds Beneficial Bacteria to my tank and I put some in the day I got him. Also, I noticed his breathing is a little faster than my previous Betta. I hope he's fine


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

AlexXx said:


> He should be fine in a few days as long as all what you posted is true, also maybe you should have your water tested? Maybe its to hard?


Today I looked at his fins and he has developed pin holes in his fins. Could this be fin rot? Or could he have injured himself on something? I have 3 Teaspoons of Aquarium Salt in the tank and remember it is a 5 gallon. Should I add 2 more Teaspoons of Salt?


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I'm sure he'll be ok after a few days.


Today I looked at his fins and he has developed pin holes in his fins. Could this be fin rot? Or could he have injured himself on something? I have 3 Teaspoons of Aquarium Salt in the tank and remember it is a 5 gallon. Should I add 2 more Teaspoons of Salt?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Do you have a smaller tank like a 1G hospital tank? I use those when one of mine has fin rot and I don't put any rocks or plants in it so they soak up all of the salt or medication. Do you have plastic plants or silk? I've converted to almost all silk plants because a couple of the plastic ones were ripping up their fins. I try not to add too much salt just in case. I give them salt baths so they aren't constantly in that much salt.


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> Do you have a smaller tank like a 1G hospital tank? I use those when one of mine has fin rot and I don't put any rocks or plants in it so they soak up all of the salt or medication. Do you have plastic plants or silk? I've converted to almost all silk plants because a couple of the plastic ones were ripping up their fins. I try not to add too much salt just in case. I give them salt baths so they aren't constantly in that much salt.


I have silk plants and I threw away my old 1 gallon. So, Should I just use 1 teaspoon od Aquarium Salt per gallon? Also, I have some Maracyn 2 but I think that might stress him out a bit since he is new.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah, 1 teaspoon per gall should be good. I wouldn't use the Maracyn 2 yet.


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> Yeah, 1 teaspoon per gall should be good. I wouldn't use the Maracyn 2 yet.


OK, Thanks! Also he has been swimming more than he did yesterday. He likes to swim in his cave and he only came out of his cave once today and he swam fast to go back into the cave. I am going to add the salt soon. I hope he is going to get used to my tank soon!


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> Yeah, 1 teaspoon per gall should be good. I wouldn't use the Maracyn 2 yet.


Ok, Today he seems more used to his tank! Today he is actually swimming around the tank but, the part of the tail that had pin holes is gone. I hope it's not getting any worse. Could it be from over Flaring? When I had him, he was flaring all over the tank like crazy for atleast 2 hours.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Sorry, I'm a little confused. Isn't it good that the pin holes are gone?


----------



## lavallin (Nov 15, 2009)

I think bettaowner means that part of the tail is gone, not just the pinholes.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh ok, sorry I read it wrong. Thanks lavallin! Have you been giving him salt bathes?


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> Oh ok, sorry I read it wrong. Thanks lavallin! Have you been giving him salt bathes?


Well, Unfortunatly, my betta died 2 days ago. I am going to start a new Aquarium with Male Guppies and Mollies with my 5 gallon.


----------



## FishyFriend1 (Oct 29, 2010)

that is too bad that your betta died...


----------

